
The Surprising Subtleties of Zeroing a Register - luu
http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2012/12/29/the-surprising-subtleties-of-zeroing-a-register/
======
Someone
_" You can’t make an xor instruction take, say, 0.6 cycles. But feel free to
try."_

'Easy': clockless CPUs
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynchronous_circuit#Asynchrono...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynchronous_circuit#Asynchronous_CPU))

